# Rtv 900



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I think I want one , how about you?

RTV 900


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Only if comes with a powdered coated cupholder, Dean. You are not allowed to make your own! :furious: :furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Only if comes with a powdered coated cupholder, Dean. You are not allowed to make your own! :furious: :furious: *


You Got that did you? 
Betty sure has big ones!!

Do you think my response was sufficiently inclusive?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*YUP!*


----------

